# Looking for Mature RP Partners and Friends!



## Space_Din0saur (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello, my name is Kira. This post is fairly long, but I'll try to be as direct as possible!

Basically, I am looking for a partner interested in detailed, long-term RP. I enjoy posts which are more than a few sentences long, preferably even a paragraph or two (i.e., posts that contain in-depth descriptions of surroundings, emotions, thoughts, and actions!).

I am interested in non-canon and Canon settings alike. I do have a few OCs based on canon works. Some Canon characters and canon settings I am interested in are:

~ Red Dead Redemption - Arthur Morgan
~ Fullmetal Alchemist - Edward Elric
~ Legend Of Zelda BoTW - Link
~ Doctor Who - The Doctor
~ Star Trek - Data

Whether we pick a Canon setting or not, I would like to formulate a plot in which our characters could bond. I am even open to collaborative, original world-building. I prefer sci-fi or fantasy, but superhero and other urban fantasy/sci-fi could work just as well. However, I tend to stay away from modern/normal slice-of-life RP.

The reason I have mentioned "Mature" in the title of this thread is that I thoroughly enjoy action, character conflicts, NSFW, and romance in RPs. When I say NSFW, I also mean more than just sex. This includes themes such as possible violence, drugs, and other topics which may be troubling to some writers. That being said, I only roleplay with partners ages 18+ for this reason.

I heavily prefer any romantic encounters/relationships to occur through natural character interaction and plot progression. I don't just want a straight-forward NSFW encounter; I want friendship, romance, pining, and more!

If there are any other genres/themes/plots you can think of, feel free to throw them at me when we talk!

As for my characters, I prefer to RP as non-humans myself, mainly as organic humanoids and ferals. My characters are usually always female, and I have several to choose from!

However, I most often prefer to RP as my sona, Kira. She is a draconic shapeshifter who has a feral dracat form, a feral dragon form, an anthro form, and a human form. She can easily be inserted into many settings, be they canon or not.

As for my partner, I would prefer if the character was male, but I am still open to female or agender/nonbinary characters.

Upon being messaged, I would like to discuss your OCs and my OCs, so that we may see how compatible we are, and what possible plots we can think of!

DM me here or on FA to ask for my discord/skype, where I would prefer to RP!
Userpage of SpaceDin0saur -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 26, 2020)

I like it! You take the raw, gritty approach that most never seem to do! Say, my interest is peaked, but what are your age requirements? What do you allow? I consider myself mature in many ways, but it would be best to ask since you seek such criteria.


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Nov 26, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> I like it! You take the raw, gritty approach that most never seem to do! Say, my interest is peaked, but what are your age requirements? What do you allow? I consider myself mature in many ways, but it would be best to ask since you seek such criteria.


Oh! That is an excellent reminder, I didn't put my age requirement.

Since I am 20, I only RP such things with people 18+


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 26, 2020)

Space_Din0saur said:


> Oh! That is an excellent reminder, I didn't put my age requirement.
> 
> Since I am 20, I only RP such things with people 18+


Ah, I understand. Darn, if only next year had come! Well, I can safely back away so it seems. Good luck in your hunt ma'am!


----------



## Space_Din0saur (Nov 26, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> Ah, I understand. Darn, if only next year had come! Well, I can safely back away so it seems. Good luck in your hunt ma'am!


Thank you! Have a good day!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 26, 2020)

Space_Din0saur said:


> Thank you! Have a good day!


Indeed! And you too!


----------



## edgelorddino (Nov 27, 2020)

heya! ive been eyeballing and reading over your post. would definitely be interested to roleplay with you if your still looking. ive been craving something more story driven, i think we could definitely get something going. ill shoot you a dm on here with my discord so we can talk more there as im way more active there anyhow.


----------

